# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR XI] Pb de saut de page et rptition d'entete de groupe

## arthenius

Salut a tous

plutot qu'un long discours voila mon edition : 

Page 1 :


Page 2 :

en fait j'ai 2 groupe sur cette edition l'entete de facture et un groupe sur la cle du detail de facture
*j'ai demande a CR de me repeter l'entete du groupe facture a chaque nouvelle page hors qd on est jsute a la limite du saut de page ca me fait ca...*

si j'ai plus de ligne sur ma facture ca passe il me met bien tout l'entete de facture sur la deuxieme page  :8O:  

alors j'ai penser a uen solution a savoir forcer un pied de page a une certaine taiile pour toute les pages sauf la dernieres

j'ai fait une condition sur la section pied de page et le masquer : 


```

```

ca a l'air de fonctionner mais mon pied de page n'est pas supprimer sur la derniere page...par contre l'entete apparait bien sur ma 2eme page mais le total ne s'imprime plus tout en bas  ::(: 

en gros je voudrais forcer le saut de page et la creation de l'entete sur la 2eme page et ainsi eviter les effets de bords a partir d'un certain nombre de ligne...possible  ????

merci de votre aide.

----------


## arthenius

un petit up  ::):

----------


## kikidrome

Salut
Pourrais tu faire une copie cran de l'onglet  conception de ton rapport ?

----------


## arthenius

eg1 : groupe qui me permet de faire pour une meme facture plusieurs duplicata en fonction d'une variable dema BDD (fait en code C# en amont)

EG2 : Groupe sur l'entete de facture

----------


## arthenius

je pense que la solution se trouve dans le coin la : http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=89045

mais me reste plus qu'a faire fonctionner ma chite variable qui va bien...

----------


## arthenius

bon j'ai finalement trouver...

Dans mon Entete une formule pour rest le nb de ligne par facture : 



```

```

Dans mon dtail je met une formule Nb_Ligne contenant : 



```

```

et sur la condition "nouvelle page aprs de mon dtail" je met :



```

```

merci a vous

----------

